# Диспансеризация. Подскажите пожалуйста!!!



## IrinKa92 (10 Дек 2012)

Работаю в социальной сфере бухгалтером, каких врачей я должна пройти при ежегодной диспансеризации? заставляют проходить абсолютно всех,правильно ли это?


----------



## дрон43 (10 Дек 2012)

Абсолютно всех? Быть того не может. Список в студию.


----------

